# Should i move family to SP?



## JTT

I've got the opportunity of a good role for my company based in Sau Paulo.

I have a 3 year old boy and another due in April this year. We're British.

It's a good role, but I'm concerned about safety, whether it's a good environment for a 3/4 year old, English schools? And having to learn Portuguese and Spanish, as my role would be wider region.

Any information around these concerns, would be appreciated. Role would be for 2 years max.


----------



## warlock233

Hi,

It really depends. It's hard to provide any advice without really knowing you and your family.

I have lived most of my life in Sao Paulo, but I wouldn't ever move there again unless I absolutely had to.

My personal reasons for that:

1) Safety
2) Traffic
3) Rent/property prices

Points 2 and 3 can be mitigated depending on where your company's office is located and also depending on how much money you make.

There are good English/American schools, but in my opinion it's not the best environment to raise a kid. Most of the medium-high income families are raising their kids behind the walls or gates of their communities or houses. Due to safety concerns, these families spend most of their time at home or at the shopping mall.

Still, if you come open minded and take a few safety precautions, it could be a great experience.

Let me know if you want to know anything in particular.

Cheers


----------

